# Fin de préavis en milieu de mois



## Odelweiss (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je suis PE, mon AM a signé son Ar de la lettre de licenciement le 6 juillet 2022, ce qui porte la fin de préavis au 6 août .... Aujourd'hui elle me réclame de lui payer le mois d'août au complet en me disant que je lui dois ses congés payés qu'elle prends du 8 au 28 août ....
La fin du préavis tombe un samedi, ma question est de savoir si du coup la fin du préavis est repoussée au lundi suivant qui .... Tombant dans ses congés repousse lui même à la fin de ses congés soit le 29 août ?
En vous remerciant pour votre réponse .


----------



## kikine (31 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
si ar reçu le 06/07 la fin de contrat est au 05/08 et non le 06
concernant ces congés et bien elle n'est plus sous contrat.. donc non elle se trompe

cela dit oui, vous devez lui payer une iccp selon le type de contrat (année complète ou incomplète) le calcul ne sera pas le même


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Juillet 2022)

Et bien perso je suis en AC on a fait partir le préavis le 12 juillet qui se terminera le 31 aout ainsi tous mes CP sont payés ! donc si elle a des congés en cours oui vous devrez lui payer une ICCP elle y a droit même si elle termine le 6 aout ...


----------



## Odelweiss (31 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses, je suis en année incomplète, et j'ai bien prévu de lui payer son ICCP, ce n'est pas la question, elle veut que je lui paye le mois complet pendant lequel elle est en congés 3 semaines + l'ICCP ...


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

si la lettre à été remise le 6 juillet par le facteur le préavis se termine le 5 août au soir donc le préavis n'est pas suspendu par les congés payés.
En AI si vous avez payé les CP en juin comme prévu par la convention vous devez payer en ICCP les jours acquis sur juin à la date d rupture du contrat
jours ouvrables= nb semaines travaillées /4 x 2.5j arrondi à l'entier supérieur


----------



## kikine (31 Juillet 2022)

attention a la régularisation de salaire si vous rompez juste avant le gros des absences


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Juillet 2022)

Oui si AI voir si vous lui devez également une ou des semaines qu'elles auraient travaillées en plus par rapport aux semaines payées ! vous avez bien tout fait ?


----------



## Odelweiss (31 Juillet 2022)

La régularisation totale du contrat au 30 juin 2022 fait apparaître un trop perçu en faveur de l'AM de 1025€ ...  Donc je pense que j'ai de la marge


----------



## assmatzam (31 Juillet 2022)

1025€ c'est impossible 
Vous avez du vous tromper quelque part


----------



## Odelweiss (31 Juillet 2022)

C'est la régularisation totale du contrat sur 3 ans qui fait apparaître cette différence


----------



## Lijana (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
et comment avez vous calculé la régularisation?


----------



## Odelweiss (31 Juillet 2022)

Mois par mois ont été comptées les heures effectivement effectuées et le salaire qui aurait dû être versé par rapport à ces heures, a ensuite été déduit le salaire réellement versé .... Ce qui donne notamment pour les années 2020 et 2021  des trop perçus assez importants dûs au maintien de salaire total que je lui ai fait pendant les périodes de confinement COVID.


----------



## Ariv42 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
On compte bien mois par mois le salaire versé et de l'autre côté les heures faites ou assimilées faites. 
La pour les absences pendant le confinement si vous avez maintenu le salaire vous devez considérer que les heures sont assimilées faites. 
Ce sont des absences pour convenance personnelles, donc a compter 
Le calcul que vous faites revient a payer au réel 
Bonne journée 
Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien exprimée


----------



## Odelweiss (31 Juillet 2022)

Oui je comprends mais en fait ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait le calcul, c'est elle en passant par un site de gestion de contrat d'assitantes maternelles... J'ai juste été destinataire du décompte fait donc oui elle a bien compté toutes les heures théoriques .... Jusqu'au 1er janvier 2022 on était au paiement mensuel de congés payés ça semble aussi avoir fait une différence notable en sa faveur ....


----------



## Ariv42 (31 Juillet 2022)

Ok si c'est elle qui vous le dit....
C'est bien de vous intéresser à cela beaucoup de parents laissent faire les assistantes maternelles 
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Le paiement des cp versés Chaque mois ne rentre pas en compte dans le calcul de la régularisation de salaire

D'un côté on note
Le salaire brut perçu chaque mois or heures supplémentaires et cp

De l'autre le salaire brut correspondant aux heures de travail effectives or cp et heures supplémentaires 

Si il y a un trop perçu il reste acquis


----------

